# Travel surf rod



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Who makes a decent one at a reasonable price? A four piece rod would probably be best so I can fit it into a suitcase. I'll probably only use it once on a vacation to the caymans so I don't want to spend too much. 
Thanks
Rick


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

The Daiwa Saltiga Ballistics are 3 piece rods. Not quite suitcase size, but very handy none the less.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

"Surf" rod covers a large array of rods. What type of fishing are wanting to do? What length? HOw much casting weigh? This may help in the answers you get.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Take a look at the Team Alabama Surf rod from Torque Solutions It is 3 pieces and is very light weight. It now even has a lifetime warranty. I have 2 and I love them.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it, i'll check those out. I have a four piece 8 wt fly rod ready for the trip, but also wanted a conventional on hand for when i'm not fishing the flats. Just curious, but has anyone flown recently with a rod greater than suitcase size? I'm wondering how the airlines would feel about it (and how they would charge for it)?
Thanks again
Rick


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

Wouldn't probably be any different than flying with skis. Ask them about that.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

I hadn't thought about that, thats fairly common.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Seems the Ballistics is twice the selling price as the Alabama.

An earlier thread on P&S about the Alabama can be seen here.

The specs of the rod can be found here in pdf format.

I can't help you with any traveling cost on rods. I don't fly.....ever. :redface:


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the links thrifty, that looks quite promising.
Thanks again guys
Rick


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Kind of expensive but it is a 4 piece option.
http://www.albrightflyfish.com/conventional-rods.html


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

for that rod its cheap, Allbright is the best multi piece


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

What do they charge for a 2nd checked "bag". I used to hand my heavers to the stewerdess when I got on and got them back when I got off.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

junkmansj said:


> for that rod its cheap, Allbright is the best multi piece


I have 2 of their reels and a pair of their waders. Got all of them on close out for cheap and they are really nice quality. Haven't got one their travel rods yet only time I traveled with rods I mailed them ahead of me cause I was visiting my brother.


----------



## brewmiesterbuck (Sep 14, 2010)

The airlines do not have a problem as long as it is a decent container. I fly with my rods and I bought a Plano Jumbo Airliner, about 90 bucks depending on where you get it.

That model can handle up to 9 foot rod sections I believe, you can find the specs on Plano's site. It is expandable and collaspable.

As for the airlines, it depends on the carrier. I fly US Air and am Silver status. They do not charge me anything.

If I fly Delta to another city I go to frequently they charge their dtandard bag rate, 25 bucks.

Airlines usually do not care about fisherman taking along their rods. They just classify as oversized and have a different handling procedure. Depending on the airport get there early to resolve any issues and the oversized baggage offices and clerks can be on the other side of the airport sometimes.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

*Ship it*

The other option you are not thinking about is shipping the rod UPS ahead of time.
If the Airline does not charge you, then you are ahead of the game, but if they are going to charge you it may be easier to simply ship it to your hotel a few days ahead of the trip. 
I have done this on business trips when I don't want to be bothered with checked luggage. I call ahead to the hotel, and the bag is waiting in my room when I get there.
UPS and FedEx rarely loose stuff, and they rarely break stuff.
Can't say the same for the airlines.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

To answer a few questions, the airline views rods as a "second checked bag" nowadays, according to USair. According to their website thats a $135 charge both ways. They charge $25 for your first checked bag, and $35 for your second bag + $100 for being oversize. The rods are viewed as oversize (over 62 inches), so that makes em a $135 piece of luggage. Picking up a travel rod for less than $200 seems like an obvious choice after looking at the rates. Thanks for all the ideas and recommendations. I will evaluate them all, including the idea of shipping a rod. 
Thanks again
Rick


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah I shipped 4 rods one of them was an 8' 1 piece with fedex across the country for $21


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

WNCRick said:


> To answer a few questions, the airline views rods as a "second checked bag" nowadays, according to USair. According to their website thats a $135 charge both ways. They charge $25 for your first checked bag, and $35 for your second bag + $100 for being oversize. The rods are viewed as oversize (over 62 inches), so that makes em a $135 piece of luggage. Picking up a travel rod for less than $200 seems like an obvious choice after looking at the rates. Thanks for all the ideas and recommendations. I will evaluate them all, including the idea of shipping a rod.
> Thanks again
> Rick


Another option is to buy whatever you are going to buy online, and then have them ship it to wherever you are going to be staying. That way you really only end up paying the shipping $$$ home, since you would have paid whoever you bought it from the cost of shipping it to you in the first place.


----------



## Steve54 (Dec 14, 2008)

Look at the St.Croix Triumph Travel Surf Rods.I love the St Croix Rods and had a chance to use one last May in St.Kitts.It worked like a charm on snook and baby tarpon.They are around $200-$230.You can still use them back home when you surf fish in the states.


----------

